# nouvel iMac : écran plus fin et ventilo ??



## clochelune (26 Octobre 2005)

bonjour encore!

je lis vos posts sur le bruit vu ventilo (mais bon mon PC est un peu bruyant et sur l'iMac ça serait plus un ronronnement de félin!) mais je me demande, pourquoi si l'écran est plus fin la ventilo serait-elle forcément plus puissante ?
j'hésite encore un peu à prendre ce nouvel iMac G5 (avec iSight et télécommande apple rmote) car il se peut que l'apple center l'aie dès demain...
qu'en est-il de votre ventilo sur la version actuelle de l'iMac G5 (sans télécommande et caméra) ?


----------



## chroukin (27 Octobre 2005)

Si l'&#233;cran est plus fin, &#231;a signifie que les composants sont tous plus rapproch&#233;s, donc la chaleur a plus de mal &#224; s'&#233;chapper. D'o&#249; les ventilateurs plus bruyants, mais apr&#232;s je ne sais pas la diff&#233;rence entre les deux iMac, si tu lis des post s'y rapportant tu verras qu'ils sont en utilisation normale silencieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

L'écran est certes plus fin mais aussi plus bombé. Et il me semble avoir lu qu'ils avaient rajouté une grille d'aération. Alors faut voir.


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2005)

merci pour le renseignement
bon de tout façon je compte me le prendre ce nouvel iMac (car ma dernière expérience, j'avais pris un emac 8.5 alors queles 8.6 existaient déjà, il m'aura quand même duré quatre ans il faut dire mais j'avais dû le changer (contre un PC grrr!) parce que l'adsl ne fonctionnait pas sur les 8.5 (évidemment, c'est arrivé juste après je crois l'adsl)
je me dis que là c'est pareil, si je prends la version la plus récente, j'ai davantage de chance de la garder plus longtemps (voir avec mon PC il existait des écrans plats et je n'en ai pas pris, et il n'a que 256 Mo de sdram! d'où sa lenteur. je pourrai rajouter de la mémoire mais je ne me suis pas habituée à l'univers du PC! et il a fait bien trop de plantages) et de plus la télécommande sur l'iMac me plait beaucoup...
donc j'attends encore un peu de voir les permiers avis avant de me lancer!! il serait en fin de cette semaine (on dès demain probablement) dans les apple center

et pourla ventilo, j'ai vu que ça pouvait être lié à l'usb, mais je ferme internet dès que je ne l'utilise plus, mais l'écran en veille et ferme l'ordi la nuit...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> L'écran est certes plus fin mais aussi plus bombé. Et il me semble avoir lu qu'ils avaient rajouté une grille d'aération. Alors faut voir.




Je crois qu'il y a 3 ventilo dans le nouvel iMac, versus 1 seul dans les anciens.

Sly54


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a 3 ventilo dans le nouvel iMac, versus 1 seul dans les anciens.
> 
> Sly54



Je crois que tu as raison. Bref, il semble qu'ils aient totalement revu la ventilation de la bête. Alors peut-être que les problèmes apparus sur les versions précédentes ont été résolus.


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Si l'écran est plus fin, ça signifie que les composants sont tous plus rapprochés, donc la chaleur a plus de mal à s'échapper. D'où les ventilateurs plus bruyants, mais après je ne sais pas la différence entre les deux iMac, si tu lis des post s'y rapportant tu verras qu'ils sont en utilisation normale silencieux.


 
oui mais en même temps, si la boite est plus fine, les composants sont plus près de l'extérieur de la boite, là où il fait plus frais.... :rateau: 

En hiver sous la neige si tu es dans un petit T-Shirt tout fin, tu te refroidis plus vite que si tu es dans ta grosse doudoune! 

et en plus si la boite est toute petite, la chaleur a moins de place à l'intérieur, donc elle sort plus vite!


----------



## cedcrow (27 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui mais en même temps, si la boite est plus fine, les composants sont plus près de l'extérieur de la boite, là où il fait plus frais.... :rateau:
> 
> En hiver sous la neige si tu es dans un petit T-Shirt tout fin, tu te refroidis plus vite que si tu es dans ta grosse doudoune!
> 
> et en plus si la boite est toute petite, la chaleur a moins de place à l'intérieur, donc elle sort plus vite!




en gros, tu nous expliques qu'il y a moins d'effet de pont thermique  ?


----------



## Nico206 (27 Octobre 2005)

Sur les imac Rev A 17" il y a 3 ventilateurs... Donc rien de nouveau dans les rev C.
Par contre la carte mère de la rev C est bien plus petite que la rev A...
Donc on peux supposer que les composant respirent mieux dans ce nouveau iMac.
A noté également l'emploie de coloduc pour refroidir le CPU il me semble.


----------



## tornade13 (27 Octobre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> car ma dernière expérience, j'avais pris un emac 8.5 alors queles 8.6 existaient déjà, il m'aura quand même duré quatre ans il faut dire mais j'avais dû le changer (contre un PC grrr!) parce que l'adsl ne fonctionnait pas sur les 8.5



C'est quoi un eMac 8.5


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Je crois qu'il parle de la version de Mac OS.


----------



## tornade13 (28 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il parle de la version de Mac OS.


Un eMac avec mac OS 8.5  MDR


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un eMac 8.5



Je pense qu'il veut dire un iMac (G3) sous Mac OS 8.5.


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Hahahaha tu vois Tornade que j'avais raison hein, hein, hein,  :hosto::hosto::hosto: :mouais:


----------



## ced3x (28 Octobre 2005)

Mon iMac est commandé et devrait arrivé à la fin de la semaine prochaine (pont du 1nov oblige).  

Je vous dirais si ça fait vraiment du bruit par rapport à mes Pc. (j'en doute)


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2005)

A l'ouverture du carton il y a g&#233;n&#233;ralement un bruit enorme ressemblant &#224; quelque chose comme &#231;a:


Wwwwwaaaaahhhhoooooouuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ne t'inqui&#233;tes pas c'est normal.

Ce m&#234;me bruit risque de se produire &#224; intervalle r&#233;gulier lors des premi&#232;res utilisations du Mac, mais avec un d&#233;lais entre 2 &#233;missions qui devrait aller en s'allongeant.


Ensuite c'est ton PC qui devrait commencer &#224; g&#233;n&#233;rer certains bruits du style "Warf!", ou encore "Beurk" si tu as le malheure de la r&#233;allumer


Tous ces bruits sont NORMAUX!


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2005)

pourquoi es-tu mort de rire sur le fait que j'avais &#224; l'&#233;poque (en 1999 je pr&#233;cise) un iMac avec donc Mac OS 8.5 ?
d&#233;sol&#233;e, je n'ai jamais su les termes techniques exacts!


----------



## vg93179 (28 Octobre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi es-tu mort de rire sur le fait que j'avais à l'époque (en 1999 je précise) un iMac avec donc Mac OS 8.5 ?
> désolée, je n'ai jamais sur les termes techniques exacts!




Il est pas mort de rire pour un imac avec 8.5, mais parce qu'il a fait une blague avec un emac avec 8.5. Les emacs n'ayant jamais connnu ce système d'exploitation puisqu'ils sont sortis bien après. 

Bon, c'est pas très drôle. 
Peut être en remplacement emac par un G5 quad avec OS 8.5... non c pas drôle non plus... 
:love:


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2005)

ok pour le e et i des mac alors! je comprends!
pour le iMac je sais que i veut dire internet
et le e avant le Mac que signifie-t-il exactement!
bon je comprends mieux la blague en tout cas, donc plus froissée du tout je suis!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

eMac = Education's Macintosh => Le Macintosh de l'éducation.


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2005)

merci à toi pour l'info!


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Octobre 2005)

e peut aussi signifier économique...


----------



## tornade13 (28 Octobre 2005)

Je vais &#233;clairer clochelune  

Ceci est un *iMac* Bondie Blue







Celui la plus r&#233;cent est un *iMac* indigo (que J'ai eu dailleurs :love: )






Ce dernier lui est un *eMac* G4 rien a voir avec les iMac qui avait des G3 eux






Le eMac &#233;tait cens&#233; &#234;tre fait seulement pour le monde de l'&#233;ducation mais Apple a sorti cette machine pour tout le grand public peu de temps apr&#232;s, le prix de l'iMac G4 (tournesol pour les intimes) &#233;tait tr&#232;s &#233;lev&#233;, il y'avait pas de machine grand public a un prix abordable et c'est le eMac qui a rempli cette tache.

Plus que des phrases, un site a visiter pour tout tout savoir..... Bon surf


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> e peut aussi signifier économique...


 
ou Enorme (en rapport avec l'embonpoint du tube cathodique) :rose:


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2005)

c'est super toutes ces infos! merci
je penserai à ne plus faire de coquilles d'oeufs ou d'i...
les oeufs et l'éducation, on peut y voir un rapport!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ou Enorme (en rapport avec l'embonpoint du tube cathodique) :rose:




non mais t'as déjà vu un écran de PC toi seulement comparé à un eMac ???   


Serte, je suis d'accord avec toi sur la question tu poids : 22~23 Kg, c'est lourd, 


mais encombrant, NON !


----------



## Je@nM@c (30 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de me payer ( passer aussi sous Mac ) un iMac G5 20" ............ le pied le bruit est vraiment nul !! et tout fonctionne super !!


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2005)

Je@nM@c a dit:
			
		

> le bruit est vraiment nul !!


Lu comme ça


----------

